

Greenwald On NSA Leaks: 'We've Erred On The Side Of Excess Caution' - suprgeek
http://www.npr.org/2014/05/14/312454746/greenwald-on-nsa-leaks-weve-erred-on-the-side-of-excess-caution

======
nhilma
"So I don't think there's any evidence at all that the reporting that we've
done has in any way impeded the U.S. government's ability to spy on actual
terrorists. What we've really revealed is that everybody else in the world is
also the target of the spying."

Snowden is a hero. I am surprised that the main stream public is not more
outraged by this.

